# Where do you carry your portable radio.



## fortsmithman (May 10, 2009)

Where do you carry it.  I am right handed but carry on the left side.  I think I saw this in another thread so I decided to have a poll on the question.


----------



## gicts (May 10, 2009)

underneath the seats


----------



## Epi-do (May 10, 2009)

I use a radio strap.  Radio to the left and mic on my right shoulder.  I'm left-handed.


----------



## Aidey (May 10, 2009)

We only use the portable radio when we are outside the rig. I wear it on whatever side is most convenient based on what I'm doing.


----------



## marineman (May 10, 2009)

dead center in the back, only time I carry it is when I'm out of the rig on a call. toss it on the dash or the floor once I get in.


----------



## medicdan (May 10, 2009)

Campus-- most recently, a cool radio-sized pocket I discovered in my jeans. When i get in the truck, it gets put on the floor. My pager always goes on my right side, no matter what. Our radio in the truck is on the fritz, and while its great for listening, we cannot transmit without everyone else in a 10-mile radius hearing a shriek. Thus, if I am in the truck on the way to call, I end up using my portable. 

I carry my radio 24/7 (or in cases, for 96 hours straight), and only have one call/24 hours, so I need the radio to be on my body somewhere, and accessible, but put away enough that it isnt in the way of my ADLs. 

At work-- fat chance of getting a portable. Nuff said. 

Standbys-- right back, with earpiece. Its away it doesnt get in the way, close enough I can hear whats going on during the concert. 

Too much information? I venture to say no! You can now identify me purely based on my goofy radio placement.


----------



## LE-EMT (May 11, 2009)

Just a thought for all of you who do carry your radios on your back.....
I have found that this can be a problem area.  Due to the fact that if you were to fall on your back you could be seriously injured. As you all know it doesn't take much to incure a back injury.  
Most law enforcment professionals no longer carry anything on the backs of their belts because of this concern.  Now I know that in ems you are subject to the same kinds of hazards LEO's are but never the less Its something to think over..


----------



## Jon (May 11, 2009)

I use a radio strap as well, usually... either way, the radio goes on the non-dominant side, usually behind the hip (4-o'clock). Lapel mic often ends up on the front packet of my polo shirt (picked this up from some LEO's). I don't need to turn my head away to talk on the radio now.

I worked Security for years... other stuff gets carried on the dominant side.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 11, 2009)

Only carry the radio if we're both out of the rig at post.  Then, it goes small of the back, or, in a hand.


----------



## marineman (May 11, 2009)

A point was brought up in class that really sticks with me, a couple years ago a paramedic was shot and killed because somebody thought he was a cop. My company wears white shirts and black pants so that helps not wearing blues but a quick look at your side while you're grabbing your radio and they may think you're a cop grabbing your gun. I'll keep it on my back and try not to fall down.

P.S. I've seen one of our radios crumble when dropped, not too concerned about it putting up a lot of resistance if I fall on top of it.


----------



## Hockey (May 11, 2009)

Really? People carry it at the same location every time?  I wonder if it gives you a "tactical advantage" carrying it a certain way




I make my partner carry a radio


----------



## emtjack02 (May 11, 2009)

not issued one


----------



## marineman (May 11, 2009)

I've only used mine twice since I started this job but we're required to have them just in case dispatch wants to annoy us. 

Anyone else not using pagers anymore? Our dispatch automatically sends a text message to our cell phones now with the call information rather than pagers. Also with the computer system in our trucks we never actually talk to dispatch on the radio on a normal call since everything can be done electronically with this here internet deal.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 11, 2009)

I carry it wherever I happen to clip it when I jump out of the rig. If I have time I like to put it on my right rear side with the mic coming up over my shoulder. When I'm wearing turnouts on a fire call I have a radion pocket on the front left chest and mic tabs on both the left upper chest/shoulder and right upper chest/shoulder.


----------



## Scout (May 12, 2009)

amm it tend to be influenced by which hand picks it up,

i think its right handed, right side 4-5 o clock. but its not something i ever thought about.


----------

